# Protecting your smokes while riding?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I usually keep my cigarettes in my right jacket pocket. I suck, so I fall a lot... by lunchtime, I'll have a pack of mostly wet or broken cigarettes. What do you guys do to keep your smokes from getting wet or destroyed?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

My buddy always used to keep his joints in a metal cigarette box and a plastic bag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah no ciggerette help but i used to carry j's in the plastic case my ipod came in.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

My phone had a slot for the little pen or what ever and if you take off the back cover you can see where it slides in, so I used to store a J in there. Dunno if that would fit a cig though. And just one would prolly suck. Maybe under your beanie? lol


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Airblaster leg bag is another good idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Airblaster leg bag is another good idea.


only if you rock tight pants though. imo


those look whack as hell when strapped around a baggier pant.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

tight pants ftw


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

Or you could always put them in a one of those cases where u put ur glasss in .. know what im talking bout^


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

bakesale said:


> metal cigarette box


probably the best way to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> tight pants ftw


word upppppppp.


tight pants and rails.


stay steezy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

my jacket has breast pockets - i just put them in there. it has to be a pretty bad fall to get them there - i rarely land face down.

alasdair


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

learn to roll, all my mates smoke rollies while boarding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Any decent tobacco shop will sell really nice metal cigarette cases for not much money. If you don`t have a place that sells them, shop online and just do a Google search using keyword "cigarette case" and you will find a ton of them. I use one like this that is slim and mine even has a built in lighter. Just put it into a ziplock baggie and slip in your jacket pocket and you`re good all day.


those things are great snowwolf.. cut a blunt in half and you' got two fun chairlift rides  
what do you all do with your cigarette butts? i NEVER put them on the ground..


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

megladan said:


> those things are great snowwolf.. cut a blunt in half and you' got two fun chairlift rides
> what do you all do with your cigarette butts? i NEVER put them on the ground..


wouldent a blunt be way to fat to fit in those????????


with joints i just smoke down to the filter and save them. i make them out of magazine subscription cards and i dont always carry those around with me so i just save them and re-use them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> wouldent a blunt be way to fat to fit in those????????
> 
> 
> with joints i just smoke down to the filter and save them. i make them out of magazine subscription cards and i dont always carry those around with me so i just save them and re-use them.


you know you can roll a thin blunt? you know you can roll a fatty and let it get squished a bit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

megladan said:


> you know you can roll a thin blunt? you know you can roll a fatty and let it get squished a bit?


yeah but thats just the equivelent of a joint. haha. but i like the squished fatty idea        alooooot.




a cheaper soloution to those cases is the plastic box peoples ipod's came in. mine hasent failed me yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

snowolf, that's a sweet case. how do you like those pall malls? i'm trying really hard not to smoke but, when i do, i like parliaments.

alasdair


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Since no one said it, quit smoking!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I get winded snowboarding. How can a smoker handle it? All the smokers I know get winded by a flight of stairs. Give it up and you can board longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i only smoke dank, and i haven't ever noticed difference at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

mine get squished in my side pocket from bending over to strap in. they're all good in my chest pocket though...so that's where i'd suggest you put them. or, get the cig case.

and i just had a conversation with my friend last weekend while at snowshoe about quitting smoking & having more breath. he said he can't tell a difference health wise, he still coughs shit up & runs outta breath, but he smokes a hell of a lot of weed, so the results may be skewed. he has noticed that he eats more & that the food tastes different now though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Since no one said it, quit smoking!




They like stinking too much to quit. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> They like stinking too much to quit. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:


yep, that's _exactly_ the reason us smokers don't quit...because we like the smell of stale cigarette smoke 

or maybe it's because we like to annoy all the uptight nonsmokers!

or maybe it's because it's chock full of dependency-causing chemicals & probably the most readily available addictive thing out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> They like stinking too much to quit. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:


i loooooove smelling like weed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> i loooooove smelling like weed.




Your mother is sooooooo proud!


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> *or maybe it's because it's chock full of dependency-causing chemicals & probably the most readily available addictive thing out there.*


nah, couldn't be.... that's just pure crazy talk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I quit after smoking 15 years. I know a ton of people who quit. It isnt hard. It is hard to smoke... putting up with stinking, fearing for your health, spending your money, being looked down on like you are stupid, what's to give up? 

http://www.wowio.com/users/product.asp?BookId=2367[/URL]

Read this... what have you got to lose?


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Your mother is sooooooo proud!


^^^^LMAO!
This kinda goes back to everyone's complaint about those of us who like to ride high while we ride high. Do as you plead, but don't be surprised when you're looked down upon by those who refuse the life style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

^^ haha, dude, smoke another one & then come back & edit your post so it makes sense to people who aren't stoned!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a nasty habit, I don't know why you wouldn't do everything you could to quit. I feel bad for you that you're addicted to something like that. You ever need any help quitting, I'll help you out. I wouldn't watch someone suck on cancer sticks like that and not offer them some help.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

why dont get your fix from the patch?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I get winded snowboarding. How can a smoker handle it? All the smokers I know get winded by a flight of stairs. Give it up and you can board longer. :thumbsup:


It's actually not that bad... compared to a mountainous 60 mile bike ride or a bike race !

Looks like the metal case and plastic bag is the best way to go... thanks!

Megaladan - I don't even remember if they have these back home, but over here they sell portable ashtrays everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I quit after smoking 15 years. I know a ton of people who quit. It isnt hard.


it isn't hard! pffft. okay. </sarc> 
you're right, for some it's not. for others it's worse than kicking crack or heroin or meth or alcohol or any of the many other addictive substances available on the street. that's just a personal observation i've seen many many times.

another personal observation i've noticed is that people who quit smoking cigarettes turn into bitches. for real. like every one i know that's quit smoking is now a bitch- man or woman, it doesn't matter. it takes next to nothing to set them off & their attitude makes the Grinch look like Mr. Rodgers!

no offense to any ex-smokers. it's just something i've noticed with some select people in my life that quit smoking. it was a character trait i noticed in each of them that wasn't there before, so it's gotta be connected. and these are people who have quit for years now!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> What do you guys do to keep your smokes from getting wet or destroyed?


Have Trevor carry them.












"Trevor, smokes, let's go" - Ricky


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> That's a nasty habit, I don't know why you wouldn't do everything you could to quit. I feel bad for you that you're addicted to something like that. You ever need any help quitting, I'll help you out. I wouldn't watch someone suck on cancer sticks like that and not offer them some help.


i think about it all the time. i honestly don't even _like_ to smoke anymore. and i definitely don't like the smell. but i'm one of those people who find it very difficult to quit & i'm also one of those people who have kicked other addictions. but trying to kick cigarettes has been 10x harder for me. partly because my will power sucks & since they are so readily available it takes little effort to give in. it's very much a habit for me too, so it's not just the nicotine, but breaking the habit of having one at certain times.

i will quit though, one of these days. and i will join the group of bitchy ex-smokers! i'm just not ready yet. but i can feel it coming soon.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I can't say I've ever smoked. My dad let me try his cigar when I was a kid and I never wanted to smoke after that. I just think it's lousy that so many people are addicted so hard. My whole extended family smokes (smoked) and most of them ended up with horrible health problems when they got older. My grandmother could barely breathe near the end of her life. Not throwing a pity party or anything, just saying that if you're trying to quit, I feel for you and I wish you the best.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

well thank you, that's very warm-hearted of you


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> it isn't hard!


 It ISN'T hard!! I was a pack a day smoker for 15 years... since the 7th grade. If you try willpower you will likely fail though. The thing is - if you feel like you are being denied something, you will just want it more. You have to realize that smoking does absolutley nothing for you, except to relieve the withdrawl caused by the last cigarette you had. They dont relieve stress, they don't help you concentrate, they dont relax you... all they do is gve you a fix of nicotine. Once you can accept this, you are halfway there! You can spend your whole life going through withdrawls, and craving your next cigarette, or you can just suck it up, go through all the withdrawls at once and be craving free in less than a week. When I say it isn't hard I really mean it! You have to change your thoughts about cigarettes first, then the physical symptoms of withdrawl really aren't so bad. Changing the way you think about smoking is the hard part - quitting is easy with the right mindset. As long as you feel you are being denied something it will be hard. Humour yourself and read the link to the book I posted earlier. It just might save your life. 

As for ex smokers being bitchy... as long as they still think cigarettes help them they are going to be bitchy from being deprived. I didn't feel deprived, and I am less bitchy now that I dont smoke. strss of always needing to smoke makes you bitchy. When you quit that stress is gone. If you want to smoke, that's your business, but In my opinion nobody WANTS to smoke, and every smoker would quit if they could.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

haha yeah good call


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> yep, that's _exactly_ the reason us smokers don't quit...because we like the smell of stale cigarette smoke
> 
> or maybe it's because we like to annoy all the uptight nonsmokers!
> 
> or maybe it's because it's chock full of dependency-causing chemicals & probably the most readily available addictive thing out there.


i dip and i dont effect anyone else i want to stop soo bad though..


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

That's good that you dont pollute everyone else... but how awful! That must taste like shit! There really are soo many resources out there to overcome nicotine addiction, I hope you find one that works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

i am ready to quit smoking, but i do not wanna stop smoking herb, just cigarettes.. f.y.i. im one of those dudes who'll smoke a doob just about anywhere.. i have no shame..
legalize it, dont criticize it.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> ^^ haha, dude, smoke another one & then come back & edit your post so it makes sense to people who aren't stoned!


HAHA!!! I sprained my sternoclavicular joint last monday on the montain so I'm hopped up on some hydros. Think I was trying to say something about the riding high thread and mean people suck. LOL

But that blows that you're so addicted to smoking man. I've only ever had one cigarette. It was a marlboro red, I believe those are pretty harsh?? or maybe I'm just a pussy?? Anyways, I had congestion and sinus problems for like a week. It was F-ing horrible. After that....never again. and proud to say it. Herb on the other hand, take a hit anytime it's offered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

lcstriker07 said:


> ^^^^LMAO!
> This kinda goes back to everyone's complaint about those of us who like to ride high while we ride high. Do as you plead, but don't be surprised when you're looked down upon by those who refuse the life style.


i never said i liked to ride high...:dunno:

this quickly turned into the hate on people who smoke and try and preach to them thread.

fucking whack.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think anybody is hatin on anybody else. i think some are just tryin to convince others of a cig-free lifestyle so as to better their health and improve the quality of life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

^^^^ Agrees.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

i dont think any hating is going on, i slow down alot when i get high n ride.. lol


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Have Trevor carry them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad that it's over. The last episode was great. Just like the old TPB...HELARIOUS. Lahey was classssic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> i dont think anybody is hatin on anybody else. i think some are just tryin to convince others of a cig-free lifestyle so as to better their health and improve the quality of life.


i dont rember anyone asking on this thread for anyone to tell them about the dangeres of smoking?????????? do you??? I dont even smoke ciggerettes and im tired of hearing this shit. you sound like some 50 year old women. no one asked about what you thought about smoking.

if you guys are so eager to help people, post in the damn review threads theres like a million questions in there.


let people live there lives it doesn't affect you.

i dident try and get all you guys to start smoking weed, and no one was trying to get you to start smoking so just leave it alone. that shits played out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> ^^^^ Agrees.


shut up. all you've done in this entire thread is talk shit about people who smoke. 


your not better than anyone because you dont do it. idk why you think you are. its just annoying. 


you should go start a new thread for people who want to regurgitate the same damn facts about smoking,


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

i thought you were a stoner, what are you so mad about gnar? 

your the only one angry about ppl suggesting to stop smoking. the guy who started the thread hasnt even gotten mad that we've totally jacked this thread and flipped the direction entirely.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I kinda agree with Gnar. I hate when people get preachy about smoking even though i've never smoked a cigarette in my life. Smokers understand the danger and they've made their choice. It was edmontonsara's choice to quit but thats a choice she can't make for others or pressure others into. It's like preaching to disinterested atheists. "If only you saw the light! you could be so happy and healthy with (quitting smoking, jesus, sobriety, celibacy, etc etc)"

Who gives a fuck, if anyone here wants to smoke or smoke and ride then I say let em.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

yea you cant tell people to stop. i beleive smoking is real dumb but im not going to go tell smokers they should stop. i might call them stupid though haha sorry


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

you shouldnt call someone stupid for making a choice different to yours, it's what they want to do....

anyways: use a metal cig case. you can get them at conveinence stores/ head shops.

</thread>


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I hate preachy non-smokers. Is anyone out there NOT aware that smoking is bad for you? I was TOTALLY not aware that baked beans gave you gas.

So long as you don't smoke near me or little kids and so long as you don't throw your butts all over the ground, I couldn't care less if you want to smoke. What I do know is that people who smoke don't like to be told to quit. I've harassed my cousin to quit for years for the sake of her kids, but she won't do it. :dunno:


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I smoked for 18 years and quit, I typically do not mind the smell of smoke...either in bars where still legal or where ever...however I will say that folks that smoke on the lifts suck, it seriously stinks. I wish when I smoked I realized how it smelled in open air...I can totally live with and play cards, party, you name it with people smoking up left and right no issues...being stuck on lift behind some one smoking is freaking brutal...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BRsnow said:


> I smoked for 18 years and quite, I typically do not mind the smell of smoke...either in bars where still legal or where ever...however I will say that folks that smoke on the lifts suck, it seriously stinks. I wish when I smoked I realized how it smelled in open air...I can totally live with and play cards, party, you name it with people smoking up left and right no issues...being stuck on lift behind some one smoking is freaking brutal...


being behind someone smoking a J on the lift sa'll good though


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

yea but its my choice if i think its stupid. im sure you have thought someone was stupid for something they do that is there choice


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

bakesale said:


> being behind someone smoking a J on the lift sa'll good though


100% percent I agree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not hating on anyone for smoking. I am hating on smoking, not on smokers. I will hate on smoking all fucking day because it stinks, it poisons me and my kids, and people hating on smoking IS what made me quit. Yours was the first personal attack I have seen on this thread. I posted a link for a resource to quit, and voiced my opinion on how easy it can be to quit. Cracking a joke about how they like to stink is clearly a joke. I wont go into the brilliance of your posts or your inability to spell simple words.

Fighting on the internet is like running in the Special Oympics. Even if you win you're still retarded.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Fighting on the internet is like running in the Special Oympics. Even if you win you're still retarded.


haha, _damn_, that's harsh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I'm not hating on anyone for smoking. I am hating on smoking, not on smokers. I will hate on smoking all fucking day because it stinks, it poisons me and my kids, and people hating on smoking IS what made me quit. Yours was the first personal attack I have seen on this thread. I posted a link for a resource to quit, and voiced my opinion on how easy it can be to quit. Cracking a joke about how they like to stink is clearly a joke. I wont go into the brilliance of your posts or your inability to spell simple words.
> 
> Fighting on the internet is like running in the Special Oympics. Even if you win you're still retarded.


i wasent and am still not trying to fight on the internet. 


all im trying to do which evidently plenty of people agree with me on is get you to stop posting that stuff in hear, because everyone's already heard it, go start another thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha... I didn't expect this to turn into a war! Anyway, I picked up a metal cigarette case this weekend. Going to test it out on Monday ... and I'm green with envy that you guys get to smoke things on the lifts in the US!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> Haha... I didn't expect this to turn into a war! Anyway, I picked up a metal cigarette case this weekend. Going to test it out on Monday ... and I'm green with envy that you guys get to smoke things on the lifts in the US!


yeah can someone explain this?????? ski patrol doeset care??


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

shit i have to ride out on an outa da way trail to light up a spliff. ski patrol cares where i ride


----------

